# New 31 Rqs



## 4kidsmom (Jul 25, 2006)

We finally took the plunge and sign papers last night.







We take delivery next Monday and then leave Tuesday night after my 12 RN shift







, for our maiden voyage. We looked at new TVs all day Saturday and decided to keep our Titan for now. It is just too new to get a good trade and for now we are taking two vehicles anyway to go to the lake. We plan to go with a diesel after the first of the year maybe sooner if we are able to sell the Titan outright.

You guys are a great bunch and I appreciate all your help. DH does too, he just types with two fingers







!

Lori


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

welcome lori, you will love that new outback.
make sure you get your pdi check list from the site.
it will have things on it you may forget to check.
take you time and dont sign anything until it all works.
where are you and the family from?

have a great trip.
campingnut18


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's great news. Enjoy your first trip and be safe.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new Outback, Lori!








Wow! 31RQS...Very nice!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats on your new 31RQS








Hope your PDI goes well and you have a great time on your maiden voyage


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

CONGRATS!!!!!









Welcome to the cult!!!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Congrats. It's such an awesome trailer.









Since you want to leave the next day, you'll have to take note of any problems during the PDI and schedule a service date to have them fixed when you get back. I think a little searching will find you "common" problems with new Outbacks.

My bathroom fan was wired backward, for example. I found I wasn't along when my decals started peeling off. Look at those closely.

And make sure you open up the cabinet under the kitchen sink and look to the left to check how they've routed the wires going to the monitor panel. Mine were hanging loose and catching on those two drawers there (you'll see what I mean when you look).

You may want to open up the access panel on the front of the base of the shower and look with a flashlight under there while the shower is running. I had a leak behind the shower wall that would run out onto the main floor if the trailer was leaning that way.

Don't mean to scare you - some of these problems are exceptions obviously. But you also want to catch things sooner rather than later and get everything fixed in one visit.

Again, you'll LOVE the trailer. Every time we go out we are reminded of how awesome it is for our family of six. We had two cousins extra last weekend and still weren't bumping into each other inside or sleeping on the floor. Try THAT in your popup.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Congrats!!!! great choice in the 31 RQS!


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome as a new Outbacker and fellow RN

Barb (and Alex, who only types with one finger!)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

> zoomzoom8 said:
> 
> 
> > CONGRATS!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Lori

Welcome to Outbackers.com
Congrats on your new trailer









Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

& Congrats on your new TT ......... Enjoy









Tami


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com, 4kidsmom!!!* action action

The PDI checklist can be found here: PDI Checklist


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. That really is a GREAT trailer you purchased. I've been "looking" at that model as a possible upgrade.


----------



## 4kidsmom (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

We are just back from our maiden voyage with no major problems. We spent 5 days at the lake skiing, swimming and wakeboarding. We are all sore but we definately wore out the kids this last week before school starts.









It rained on us one day, and no leaks discovered. We did have some trial and error issues. The first night we had the ac on cool and not dry and we were either too hot or too cold, but after reading the owners manual a bit more carefully we were able to keep a more moderate temperature. We also broke in the oven, with my pizza stone in place thanks to you all, and made cookies as well as a frozen lasagne.

Even my 13 yo son said, "I like this trailer camping". The kids, with minor encouragement, kept all their stuff in their room, and DH and I loved having our own room!

We did keep a list of things to add to the camper, floor pillows being one. Even with this big camper, our big 
family fills it up. Definately need TV trays, I just didn't have time to buy everything we wanted prior to the trip.

One of the awning arms did not operate correctly and the dealership forgot to put the widget back in the trailer after the pdi so we had to modify a clothes hanger to pull out the awning. Then when were were less than 10 miles from home one of the seals off the front of the trailer began flapping in the wind. So will go back to the dealership for that one.

Overall it was a great trip. Looking forward to the next time out.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer, and the first trip, great to see it was a success.

Rob


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

4kidsmom said:


> We did keep a list of things to add to the camper, floor pillows being one. Even with this big camper, our big
> family fills it up. Definately need TV trays, I just didn't have time to buy everything we wanted prior to the trip.


You may not have realized that the couch is freestanding. Next time we get caught in a thunderstorm and end up watching a movie we're going to spin it around sideways for better tv viewing. In the past we've also made up the dinette bed and a couple kids get a kick out of watching a movie from there.

We've sat all six of us around the dinette, but it's a squeeze and probably won't work next year with bigger kids. It kind of works for one of us parents to sit in a folding chairs at the end of the table. The biggest problem is that once you get six place settings there isn't really room for the food on the table, so we end up eating buffet style anyway - and in that case tv trays at the couch for adults seems to be a better solution. Throw in a cousin or two and there's no question.









I think once you buy this trailer though you can't imagine going back to anything less if you really needed it in the first place (much like our big three-row SUV).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad your first trip was a good one. One trip back to the dealer you'll be good to go again!

Pictures??


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Lori,

Glad to hear the first trip was a good one. Sounds like minor issues, and an all around good time!
I like the idea of the floor pillows. Had not thought of that one.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

